# ما راى عقيدتنا فى لبس المراة



## happy angel (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*الطبيعي وجود شهوة بين الرجل و المرأة و لقد ذكر هذا الكتاب المقدس:
" و قال للمراة تكثيرا اكثر اتعاب حبلك بالوجع تلدين اولادا و الى رجلك يكون اشتياقك و هو يسود عليك." ( تك 3: 16 )

"و لا تشته امراة قريبك و لا تشته بيت قريبك و لا حقله و لا عبده و لا امته و لا ثوره و لا حماره و لا كل ما لقريبك" (تث 5 : 21)

"لا يعثرك جمال امراة و لا تشته امراة لحسنها" (سيراخ 25 : 28)

و لكن في المسيحية يجب ان يكون هناك سمو عن الشهوة فالقلب الممتلئ بحب الله لن يكون فيه مكان لأي شئ عالمي,
"النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل و للنفس الجائعة كل مر حلو" (ام 27 : 7)


طبعا أي ملابس غير محتشمة خطأ و السيد المسيح له المجد قال : "ويل للعالم من العثرات فلا بد ان تاتي العثرات و لكن ويل لذلك الانسان الذي به تاتي العثرة" (مت 18 : 7)

و الفيصل هو الكتاب المقدس الذي قال عن الزينة الخارجية و الثياب كما في رسالة معلمنا بطرس الأولي الإصحاح الثالث:
"1 كذلكن أيتها النساء ، كن خاضعات لرجالكن ، حتى وإن كان البعض لا يطيعون الكلمة ، يربحون بسيرة النساء بدون كلمة 
2 ملاحظين سيرتكن الطاهرة بخوف 
3 ولا تكن زينتكن الزينة الخارجية ، من ضفر الشعر والتحلي بالذهب ولبس الثياب 
4 بل إنسان القلب الخفي في العديمة الفساد ، زينة الروح الوديع الهادئ ، الذي هو قدام الله كثير الثمن 
5 فإنه هكذا كانت قديما النساء القديسات أيضا المتوكلات على الله ، يزين أنفسهن خاضعات لرجالهن 
"
و أيضا في رسالة معلمنا بولس إلي الأولي لتيموثاوس الإصحاح الثاني:
" 8- فاريد ان يصلي الرجال في كل مكان رافعين ايادي طاهرة بدون غضب و لا جدال.
9- و كذلك ان النساء يزين ذواتهن بلباس الحشمة مع ورع و تعقل لا بضفائر او ذهب او لالئ او ملابس كثيرة الثمن.
10- بل كما يليق بنساء متعاهدات بتقوى الله باعمال صالحة.*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*الله يملاكنا موضوع فى غاية الاهمية تسلم ايدك ​*


----------



## ragyroro (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*أيها الملاك السعيد :Love_Letter_Send:

سعدت جداً بموضوعك الغالي والثمين

فالرجل راس المرأة وهذا ماقيل في الكتاب المقدس

اذاً فمن العيب كل العيب أن لاتغطي المرأة رأسها حتى في أبسط الايمان داخل الكنيسة  فما بالك بخارجها فنجد لآن كثيراً من فتياتنا وأمهاتنا ترتدين الملابس القصيرة والعارية الصدور وآبائنا آباء الكنيسة لاحول لهم ولاقوة ففي كل عظة يلقونها بالقداس ينصحون بعدم المغالاة في الملبس أو المكياج ولكن هيهات فلاحياة لمن تنادي وكأن ودن من طين وودن من عجين

وليت على هذا فقط لكن الوقوف خارج الكنيسة والأحاديث المطولة مع الشباب والضحك والقهقهات والمعاكسات بينهم وبين بعض أصبح بالطبع يثير كلام غير المسيحيين .

فالانفتاح من خلال الدش والنت جعلا شبابنا وبناتنا يخرجن عن طوعنا فمنذ شهر تقريباً وجدت ابني يريد عمل شيء غريب في شعره اسمه مش عارف البنكي باين ولا ايه حاجه زي كده المهم تفاهمت معه أن هذا الجيل الذي يوضع على الشعر غير مفيد بل ضار لفروة الرأس واقتنع لكنه يتكلم معي دائماً عما يراه من أصدقاءه في الكنيسة والمدرسة

ليس هذا فقط بل الفتياة الصغيرات السن في المراحل الاعدادية بعضهن التزمن بتقاليدنا وحافظن على أجسادهن من العري وهذه فئة قليلة تعود لمعاملة أمهاتهن لهن وتفاهمهن مع بناتهن وقسوة بسيطة من ألب تفي بالغرض

لكن الباقي من الفتيات ماذا فعلن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يرتدين القصير  ويعرون أجسادهن :smil8:

الآخرون يفتخرون بأنهم استطاعوا وفي وقت قصير جداً من اقناع الفتيات والسيدات بتغطية الجسد كله من الرأس وحتى القدمين مع العلم أنهن يفعلن ماشئن تحت هذا الستار ولكنهن تغطين*

_ونحن ماذا فعلنا لبناتنا ؟
هل قمنا بالقسوة عليهن ؟
هل حرمن من المصروف؟_

_*ماذا لو حرمت البنت من التناول ولو لمرة واحدة بسبب ملبسها ؟؟؟؟؟؟
سوف تحاسب نفسها مراراً قبل ارتداء الزي القصير أو العاري

أعرف أن لهجتي كثيراًُ قاسية وأعرف أنني خرجت عن حدود الأدب واللياقة في الحديث فهل أنا متخلف لأقوالي تلك أو أن تلك هي الحقيقة المرة التي نعيشها :smi411:

لماذا لانحافظ على جسد ربنا الذي أعطانا اياه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وماذا تستفاد أيها الأب أو الأخ عندما ترى زوجتك أو أختك يتم معاكستها من قبل شاب أغراه جسدها الواضح أمامه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_

*لماذا لانخاف على جسد المسيح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*لماذا لانعمل بقول المسيح ( جسدي هذا )
أو كما قال الله خلقنا الانسان على صورتنا ومثالنا

أرجوكم أرجوكم أرجوكم وأقبل أقدامكم أيها الرجال (الآباء والأبناء) استروا زوجاتكم وأخواتكم وبناتكم من الأعين الشريرة وحتى يخرس كل انسان يريد أن يمسك الخطأ علينا :smil8:

فعندما هم يخطئون يكون شيئاً عادي ، أما عندما يخطئ المسيحي فالكل يتكلم لأننا معروفون في العالم

أفيقوا ياآبائي وإخوتي مما سيحدث والمصير الذي ينتظر بناتنا وأمهاتنا

فأبي الكاهن عندما يناول الجسد أو الدم قبل المناولة أو بعدها يكون مغطياً اياه بيده

فلماذا لانغطي نحن أجساد أخواتنا أو بناتنا

أرجوكم مرة أخرى من واقع موقعي كشماس أري وأَعثر كثيراً مما أرى 

لاتغضبوا من طريقة كلامي تلك فأنا حزين جداً لما أرى:smi420::smi411::94::94::94:*


----------



## BishoRagheb (1 يناير 2009)

ragyroro قال:


> *أيها الملاك السعيد :Love_Letter_Send:
> 
> سعدت جداً بموضوعك الغالي والثمين
> 
> ...



*اولا احب اشكر happy angel 
علي موضوعه الرائع
ثانيا اخي العزيز ragyroro
دي مشكلة كبيرة وياما اتكلمنا عنها كتيييير
وللاسف رقابة البيت ................
موضوع محزن
ربنا يرحمنا
وحصن نفسك بكلمات رب المجد المحي للنفوس
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## just member (8 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى لموضوعك يا امنا الغالية *
*وهى فعلا ظاهرة رخمة اكتير *
*ربنا يرحمنا عن جد من ها التفاهات *
*ويملا قلوبنا بحبة وخيرة*​


----------



## kalimooo (16 يناير 2009)

موضوع روووووعة

ونصائح جميلة جدااااااا

جزيل الشكر

ربنا يباركك


----------



## Maria Salib (21 يناير 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *
> "و لا تشته امراة قريبك و لا تشته بيت قريبك و لا حقله و لا عبده و لا امته و لا ثوره و لا حماره و لا كل ما لقريبك" (تث 5 : 21)
> و لكن في المسيحية يجب ان يكون هناك سمو عن الشهوة فالقلب الممتلئ بحب الله لن يكون فيه مكان لأي شئ عالمي,
> "النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل و للنفس الجائعة كل مر حلو" (ام 27 : 7)
> ...


باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين
تعليقا على ما ورد من ردود على هذا الموضوع الجميل الذى ادعو ربى ان يبارككم جمعيا ويمجدكم فى السماء والارض

اسمحوا لى ان اعلق وبلا حرج واتمنى الا اكون مخطئه وانا حديثة عهد بالمسيحيه
واتمنى ان يمن ربى على بالمعموديه والتناول
ان ما شد اعجابى اولا بالمسيحيه قبل ان اتمنى ان اكون مسيحيه
هو ان امسيحيه جعلت للمراه كيان وجعلتها مصونه كرمتها المسيحيه
بعكس ما فى باقى الاديان
وانتم اعلم منى بذلك
لقد جعلها زوجة مخلصه لزوجها وكذلك زوجها جعله مخلص لها
لم يجعل بينهما طلاق ليهينها
او زواج اخر ليكسر قلبها
وعليه
لما ورد بالانجيل لا تشته امراة قريبك
فقد امرنا ربى رب المجد يسوع او بمعنى ادق امر الرجل الا يشتهى امراة قريب له
لماذا حفاظا عليه و عليها
فالشهوة هنا لم تقترن بملبس ولكنها غريزه بداخل الرجل
ان بالاسلام تكون المراه منتقبه وتتعرض للمعاكسات
وانا كنت اشاهد ذلك
بل كنت منهن
فلم يكن الثياب هو المانع
وانما المانع هو محبة الله التى تظهر فى حب الرجل لاخوته المسيحيون
تظهر فى حبه لاهل بيته واخلاصه لهم
وهذا ما ورد بالانجيل
"النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل و للنفس الجائعة كل مر حلو" (ام 27 : 7)
اخوتى فى حب الرب رب المجد يسوع
لا تكونوا كالاخرين الذين يسخون من النساء او يققلون شانهم بان تعلقوا خطاياكم على رقاب النساء
فبالرغم من جسدنا شهوة فانتم معشر الرجال ايضا شهوة للمرأه
الوسيم
القوى البنيه
صاحب الكلام المعسول
صاحب الجسد المفتول
وغير ذلك الكثير
هل معنى ذلك ان كل رجل يخبئ جمال خلق الرب فيه
لقد خلقنا الرب ومتعنا بالجمال لا نفضحه ولا لنخفيه عن الغير
واثباتا لما اقول انها خطا جسيم بنفس الرجل
فلتنظروا الى الغرب 
ستجدون ان هناك نساء تنزل البحر وحمامات السبحه عاريه او شبه عاريه دون ان ينظر لها رجل
اسالوا انفسكم يا رجالنا لماذا
وسامحونى باسم الصليب ان ان اخطأت وليسامحنى رب المجد
ولكم شكرى وتقديرى:smi102::smi106::smi107:


----------

